# The She Space (About Face) pigment swatches...



## deathcabber (Mar 24, 2008)

I realize that in some of these you can read the labels but in others you cant, so I will try to add those when time permits!















































and two quick and dirty EOTD's with them...


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 6, 2008)

some more she space swatches:






regular line
1 - slumber party
2 - rocked by love
3 - lying mirrors
4 - lucifer's chariot

velvets
5 - always a player
6 - no shame
7 - share your secrets
8 - party for one 
9 - perish the pansies






custom pigments
10 - push the envelope - pink irid
11 - copy cat queen -gold irid
12 - the big guns - sheer pearl
13 - pucker up baby - blue irid
14 - naughty neighbor - blue twinkle
15 - modified chaos - gold twinkle
16 - confined to crazy - copper irid
17 - lives for drama - sheer pearl
18 - first class con - sheer pearl


----------



## kuyashinaki (May 9, 2008)

Some swatches from the February Limited colours. They are of course only a small part of the collection, which is also no longer available, but nevertheless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












My skin would probably qualify as an NC10 or so.


----------



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)




----------

